
Running list of deep learning radiology companies - aabajian
https://deeplearningradiology.wordpress.com/2017/01/20/running-list-of-deep-learning-radiology-companies/
======
jusq2
The problem with Radiology is

1\. If a tumor is incorrectly identified (and it happens a lot) no one
realizes it until much later. In many cases the radiologist never knows what
the outcome of the detection was. The patient could have been unnecessarily
operated, put on year long drug schedule for no reason etc. Unlike
anesthesiology where the results of any action are more or less in your face.

So all these AI startups are going to be training on very incomplete data.

2\. More detection more profit. There is no incentive to minimize false
detections. The entire system from the radiologist, to the doc/hospital
visits, to surgeons, to pharma, to the equipment manufacturers from false
detections. Nobody is getting paid to reduce false detections.

So all these med AI startups are going to do quite well for themselves whether
they actually benefit the public or not.

